# Where is the BEST Trout Fishing? GA VS. GULF TROUT BOUT.. It's on...!



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 29, 2009)

It appears I have nothing better to do today than start an GA Coast and FL west coast trout bout. And, I am sure some people will get mad, too.... That isn't my intentions. This should be just good clean family fun... 

Now, we can figure this out..  Keith, you can come and fish with me in my 16 ft. aluminum boat and we'll get Paul D on his Egret, Bob Ernst with his Nautic Star, Jon Kayak in Skiff with Whitney Azlin, Scott Griffin in his 20 ft. century and a few other boats.

We'll match the number of boats and anglers, as well as the fishing time.

We'll pick a day... Let's have the duel! In fact, we'll let whoever pick the fishing day or weekend.

Who thinks the Georgia Boys will catch more Trout? 

Is the Gulf all it used to be? Can they hold on to their falling trout title?? I love it...


----------



## grim (Sep 29, 2009)

Ga coast.  Ecofina is fished out.


----------



## jamrens (Sep 29, 2009)

i am game..


WHit


----------



## satman32935 (Sep 29, 2009)

cant beat steinatchie, awsome fishin there!


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey Capt, 
Me and Keith will go to Steinhatchee and be done by lunch, back at the dock with a cold one in our hands while yall are trying to figure out whats wrong with the bite off the GA coast


----------



## Nicodemus (Sep 29, 2009)

I miss the days of 50 trout limits on Econfina, Aucilla River, Spring Creek, St. Marks...


----------



## XTREME HUNTER (Sep 29, 2009)

BTW, we still GA boys just fish FL


----------



## Capt. Scott Griffin (Sep 29, 2009)

GA V Fl throw down...count me in..The Gulf ladies..err...Trout Fishermen have gotten spoiled..clear water..all the time...find any ole flat..throw a bare hook out and pull back a trouster..now they are having to work at it...they are lost..lol...put them on a boat in Coastal GA and they are like a fish out of water..8 foot tides...no grass flats...choclate milk colored water...and finicky fish...factor in 30degree temp swings in about a month or so..and you have the makings of a good ole GA butt whoopin...brang it on big boys..


----------



## jamrens (Sep 29, 2009)

scott if i ride with you make sure you have that lucky brown bucket on board..

WHit


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 29, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> It appears I have nothing better to do today than start an GA Coast and FL west coast trout bout. And, I am sure some people will get mad, too.... That isn't my intentions. This should be just good clean family fun...
> 
> Now, we can figure this out..  Keith, you can come and fish with me in my 16 ft. aluminum boat and we'll get Paul D on his Egret, Bob Ernst with his Nautic Star, Jon Kayak in Skiff with Whitney Azlin, Scott Griffin in his 20 ft. century and a few other boats.
> 
> ...



I'm in. I think you left out an important option though. I beleive the GA coast can hold it's  on maybe in numbers, however I believe with all my heart you have a much greater chance of catching a gator trout in the Gulf. Because we all know, size does matter, and big fish rule......


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 29, 2009)

Me and the Skiff are in. Lets go have some fun!


----------



## retired (Sep 29, 2009)

I'm in too, but my new NauticStar 2000 Offshore Sport w/ a 150 Yamaha  is still several weeks out from shipping, and the bay boat it is replacing is on the dealers lot for sale. Help!!!


----------



## jamrens (Sep 29, 2009)

jonkayak said:


> Me and the Skiff are in. Lets go have some fun!



as long as the temp is under 80?

WHit


----------



## jonkayak (Sep 29, 2009)

retired said:


> I'm in too, but my new boat is still several weeks out from shipping, and the bay boat it is replacing is on the dealers lot for sale.



You can fish in my boat.



jamrens said:


> as long as the temp is under 80?
> 
> WHit



85, so we should be good to go.


----------



## retired (Sep 29, 2009)

Hey John I thank you and will take you up on the offer, if my new one isn't water ready by then. Thanks.  Sent you a PM.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 29, 2009)

Ok, Keith is right on the gator sized, MAYBE. I saw several fish over 3.5 yesterday, though... I think we should all fish a 6 or 8 hour day then we'll tally up after the trips here on the board,,,

Any thoughts guys?

After all, the little ole 5 fish limit aint much... I can do that from the dock here @ Hickory Bluff on a flood tide. We need a total from like 5-6 boats on each turf.... We want that 100 plus trout tally by lunch here in GA. If the bite i s really on, there could be 40-50 fish per boat.

GULF, you ready???


----------



## bigkga69 (Sep 29, 2009)

I grew up fishing the Gulf and can say when its right in the fall when those yellow butterflies start migrating, you would be hard pressed to out do those flats, BUT....there are so many people going down there now....which makes me think the GA coast is somewhat a secret, and needs to be learned by ME!!!  The biggest trout I have ever seen have come from the Suwanee....


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 29, 2009)

Parker Phoenix said:


> I'm in. I think you left out an important option though. I beleive the GA coast can hold it's  on maybe in numbers, however I believe with all my heart you have a much greater chance of catching a gator trout in the Gulf. Because we all know, size does matter, and big fish rule......



Without a doubt, I've been fishing the Big Bend area for 30 years.  How many 7-9lb trout have you ever seen caught off the Ga coast??  My guide holds the Gulf Coast record for the largest sack of trout EVER weighed in a tourny.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 29, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> GA V Fl throw down...count me in..The Gulf ladies..err...Trout Fishermen have gotten spoiled..clear water..all the time...find any ole flat..throw a bare hook out and pull back a trouster..now they are having to work at it...they are lost..lol...put them on a boat in Coastal GA and they are like a fish out of water..8 foot tides...no grass flats...choclate milk colored water...and finicky fish...factor in 30degree temp swings in about a month or so..and you have the makings of a good ole GA butt whoopin...brang it on big boys..



Dude, you hit the nail on the head! I'm not a threat to the trout population, but Ive been taught by the best ones around, and you just stole the words outta alot of guys mouths in Georgia.  There aint no need to talk about this anymore,because this guy just said it all


----------



## rdo_jeep (Sep 29, 2009)

I wanna fish darn it, I got shut out on the Bull Reds !!!!


----------



## PaulD (Sep 30, 2009)

Huhummmm...... There are no trout in Ga. Everyone please fish florida. Though I would love to participate in this. This is my favorite time of year to catch numbers of fish.


----------



## d-a (Sep 30, 2009)

Louisanna And Texas hands down

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 30, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Without a doubt, I've been fishing the Big Bend area for 30 years.  How many 7-9lb trout have you ever seen caught off the Ga coast??  My guide holds the Gulf Coast record for the largest sack of trout EVER weighed in a tourny.



I don't doubt the large fish one bit as Keith and I discussed. There is no question you guys in the Gulf do catch some big ones. 

The 20 plus years I have fished here, the biggest one I have seen to date is from razor1 on this board. I don't remember the weight, but it's not normal to catch them in great size.

That said, our average size seems to be up even from 2 years ago in extreme South GA. We can take that all into account as well if we fish this thing. I bet our average trout weight winds up pretty stellar over all.  Don't forget those 10-20 reds per boat in the Fall here in GA either.. Right now, you'll catch em.

You guys might beat us on weight.. but numbers and limits that are TRIPLE the FL limits? Yeah a big one is nice a few times a year, but so is 30-40 keepers per day, which is why we are TOP state for numbers... Don't get mad, Don't hate...apprciate a great fishery like we have. FISH GA! 

You guys don't get all upset, now... We all just wanna fish!


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 30, 2009)

d-a said:


> Louisanna And Texas hands down
> 
> d-a



True..especially for bigger fish.. But how many times you fished the GA coast this year? It is pretty spectacular..


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 30, 2009)

Trollin_Fool said:


> GA V Fl throw down...count me in..The Gulf ladies..err...Trout Fishermen have gotten spoiled..clear water..all the time...find any ole flat..throw a bare hook out and pull back a trouster..now they are having to work at it...they are lost..lol...put them on a boat in Coastal GA and they are like a fish out of water..8 foot tides...no grass flats...choclate milk colored water...and finicky fish...factor in 30degree temp swings in about a month or so..and you have the makings of a good ole GA butt whoopin...brang it on big boys..



VERY NICE!  Well Put...!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Sep 30, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> I don't doubt the large fish one bit as Keith and I discussed. There is no question you guys in the Gulf do catch some big ones.
> 
> The 20 plus years I have fished here, the biggest one I have seen to date is from razor1 on this board. I don't remember the weight, but it's not normal to catch them in great size.
> 
> ...



I agree Capt, I got turned off with fishing the Ga coast when I fished with a certain "lady's" flats guide who almost killed us by swamping the boat, and she demanded his tip up front.

I'm gonna give you a shot on changing my mind!!  It's alot closer, and like you said some of the most generous limits of anywhere!!  It's hard to spend $300 plus a day to boat 5 trout and a red.


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 30, 2009)

Hooked On Quack said:


> I agree Capt, I got turned off with fishing the Ga coast when I fished with a certain "lady's" flats guide who almost killed us by swamping the boat, and she demanded his tip up front.
> 
> I'm gonna give you a shot on changing my mind!!  It's alot closer, and like you said some of the most generous limits of anywhere!!  It's hard to spend $300 plus a day to boat 5 trout and a red.



Wow. Up front tip? Maybe I should do that on my charters?...LOL


----------



## Parker Phoenix (Sep 30, 2009)

This is gonna be fun.


----------



## rifleroom (Sep 30, 2009)

Put me in Coach!!! i wanna catch some troutses!! I've got some spots!! We'll beat them Gulf fishermen like they had done stole somethin'!!!!


----------



## pottydoc (Sep 30, 2009)

Too close to hunting season to chase trout right now. 

Never fished for trout in Ga, so I have no opinion. I do know that catching a limit in Steinhatchee right now isn't a big deal.


----------



## d-a (Sep 30, 2009)

Capt. Richie Lott said:


> True..especially for bigger fish.. But how many times you fished the GA coast this year? It is pretty spectacular..



This year....None, but enough in the past several years to know that if im going to go inshore fishing for trouts and reds that im headed South west instead of South East from Atlanta.

d-a


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Sep 30, 2009)

d-a said:


> This year....None, but enough in the past several years to know that if im going to go inshore fishing for trouts and reds that im headed South west instead of South East from Atlanta.
> 
> d-a



Humm.. Well, it's been pretty good this year. I had a problem back in 2004 with shorts, but it's been great the past few years for us.

 These guys down here @ hickory bluff are absolutely POUNDING the trout right now on these days leading up to this moon.


----------



## PaulD (Sep 30, 2009)

Alright. I'm going to speak up now. I'll take ga over the west coast. The reason why is I know how to fish it better. The best waters to fish are the waters you know best. (write that down.) lol. My personal big ga. trout is a little over 7 pounds. I have lost count on the number of 5 pounders. In florida I have caught a 7 as well. Truly for numbers and size of trout y'all can drop me off a little south of Melbourne . I love fishing there for trout every year. I have a buddy down there and we get together every year for a trout via. topwater fest that is awesome in both nu.bers and average size. The hypersalinic water in IRL helps them grow big down there and I love it. Short of that give me my home waters. I love our Ga. coast. It is the most diverse and spectacular fishery anyone could ask for. If we had Snook I would never leave.


----------



## Inshore GA (Sep 30, 2009)

I've fished both and I have to say that GEORGIA is an awsome inshore fishery. Tidal swings do play a big part of catchin here though. Once you figure out the tides...game on! Fishin in Fl is easier to get on the fish 1st time out. I personally like to be able to bring my clients home with enough fish to feed more than just them. Count me in Richie on the bout and I'll fish here in Richmond Hill, GEORGIA!


----------



## jams97ls (Sep 30, 2009)

They are both great places to fish I have fished both a fair amount and am going to the hatch next week. Bigger fish in steinhatchee plus its hard to beat that crystal clear water. I would say Georgia for the numbers and Florida for the size, take your pick!


----------



## razor1 (Sep 30, 2009)

I moved here 7 yrs ago and have had 7 great yrs of trout fishing here on the GA coast. I had several days with 20in trout being the smallest of a limit of 15. Yea thats right, I said 15!! Nov, 2008 I was able to catch a 8lb 30in trout here. Big female that had just laid out here eggs. I am certain and DNR agreed she would have been GA state record if she still had her eggs on her. So come on FL, we got big trout and lots of em..


----------



## Capt. Richie Lott (Oct 1, 2009)

razor1 said:


> I moved here 7 yrs ago  have had 7 great yrs of trout fishing here on the GA coast. I had several days with 20in trout being the smallest of a limit of 15. Yea thats right, I said 15!! Nov, 2008 I was able to catch a 8lb 30in trout here. Big female that had just laid out here eggs. I am certain and DNR agreed she would have been GA state record if she still had her eggs on her. So come on FL, we got big trout and lots of em..



I thought she was around 8 pounds but couldn't remember for sure.... You sure you weren't in FL? GA don't have fish that big from what I have read


----------



## bouymarker (Oct 2, 2009)

Inshore GA said:


> I've fished both and I have to say that GEORGIA is an awsome inshore fishery. Tidal swings do play a big part of catchin here though. Once you figure out the tides...game on! Fishin in Fl is easier to get on the fish 1st time out. I personally like to be able to bring my clients home with enough fish to feed more than just them. Count me in Richie on the bout and I'll fish here in Richmond Hill, GEORGIA!


thats not a bad idea..i probably could smoke'em from my front porch here in thunderbolt. now its only 10min. to saltpond. and every hole between here to there.


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 3, 2009)

Short trip Fri Am...


----------



## slightly grayling (Oct 3, 2009)

I love it!  Ya'll have fun!


----------



## Inshore GA (Oct 3, 2009)

Saturday...


----------



## mauser64 (Oct 4, 2009)

I don't know which is better for catching but I think the gulf is easier to fish.


----------



## bouymarker (Oct 5, 2009)

mauser64 said:


> I don't know which is better for catching but I think the gulf is easier to fish.


probably right due to the tides. 
i got 8trout and 4reds sunday in two hours by myself...caught the tide just right. my partner had a call from work and we had to turn around before we got in the water so i lost an hour of the time to hit it.


----------

